# Nikon D600 FX 24.7 Megapixels



## farsy2k (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Guys, 

I have read that Nikon is going to announce a full frame FX dslr with 24.7 megapixels for just $1500.00, some time in September 2012.

Is it true? Any body know more about it?

Thanks 

SGM


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Sep 6, 2012)

Nikon is holding a big press con in Thailand on 9-13, we should know more after that. If not then, then almost certainly at Photokina.

Generally speaking, there's a very small group of first tier photogs that help develop marketing collateral before a new model is announced, and help debug in the field before the production model is finalized. None of those photogs are members here, AFAIK.

Nikon Rumors has a very good track record on rumors if you're looking for more information.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah, that is the rumored specification...24 MP or so, and to be retailed at a LOWISH price for an FX format Nikon. Thom Hogan's "bythom.com" site has an August 27,2012 article, with a price breakdown...In his article he writes that  sub-$2,000 Nikon body made using the D7000 chassis is somewhat likely. As he wrote, 

"*The D600 is rumored to be made in Thailand, the plant where all the DX cameras are made. It's rumored to basically use D7000 parts content where possible. Getting the sense that the overall product margins might be similar? Let's run the D7000 at introduction versus a US$2000 D600 at intro and see what happens:*

*D7000. US$1200 list. US$960 to Nikon. US$580 cost at 40% margin.*
*D600. US$2000 list. US$1600 to Nikon. US$960 cost at 40% margin."*


----------



## KmH (Sep 6, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> Generally speaking, there's a very small group of first tier photogs that help develop marketing collateral before a new model is announced, and help debug in the field before the production model is finalized.


Those photographers will have likely signed a very restrictive non-disclosure agreement before Nikon would give them access to a pending new model.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Sep 6, 2012)

KmH said:
			
		

> Those photographers will have likely signed a very restrictive non-disclosure agreement before Nikon would give them access to a pending new model.



Oh, absolutely. I've been lucky enough to be included in a few alpha and beta test groups for various products or software. Signing a NDA is par for the course, and especially big ticket items like the D600.

OP, there's a reason that ALL the information and rumors comes from anonymous sources. If anyone went on record in any way, they can forget ever being included in the preproduction process again.


----------



## SCraig (Sep 6, 2012)

KmH said:


> Those photographers will have likely signed a very restrictive non-disclosure agreement before Nikon would give them access to a pending new model.



You are absolutely right, Keith.  I'm acquainted with one on another forum, and he will not utter a single word about any pending releases.


----------



## KmH (Sep 6, 2012)

If you violate Nikon's NDA, Nikon's Ninjas pay you a visit.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 6, 2012)

I bet Bob Krist has a prototype and is shooting it right NOW, today!


----------



## eric1971 (Sep 7, 2012)

Looks like we will know next week.

Nikon press conference in Dubai on September 13th | Nikon Rumors


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes, that was already mentioned in this thread before.


----------



## eric1971 (Sep 7, 2012)

Solarflare said:


> Yes, that was already mentioned in this thread before.



Since the link specifically mentions the release of a new DSLR (up to this point it has only been assumed), I think this is new information.


----------



## molested_cow (Sep 7, 2012)

Shutter speed is not as impressive as the D700, but I don't care because I don't really go up to 1/8000. I don't even have lens that can do that kind of shots!

Right now the only thing I want my D700 to have is HD video. I'd like to shoot some macro videos if possible. With a cropped mode, it will be great.
Other than that, the light weight is a huge plus to my ever obese camera bag.

So that makes it a big dilemma for me. D400 or D600 if I were to get an extra body? My lenses are all FX and I have a Tokina 11-16 for my sister's D90, so wide angle is also covered although I'd much prefer to use the FX for landscape.


----------



## slow231 (Sep 7, 2012)

i figure all the d800 guys probably just went through this so i'll ask...  what's the typical wait time after something like this after it is announced?  we talking like a month or two, or 6mo-1year before this thing is in my hands?  assuming i ordering as soon as i possibly can.


----------



## eric1971 (Sep 7, 2012)

molested_cow said:


> Shutter speed is not as impressive as the D700, but I don't care because I don't really go up to 1/8000. I don't even have lens that can do that kind of shots!
> 
> Right now the only thing I want my D700 to have is HD video. I'd like to shoot some macro videos if possible. With a cropped mode, it will be great.
> Other than that, the light weight is a huge plus to my ever obese camera bag.
> ...



I have serious doubts the D400 will ever see the light of day, so your choice might be easier.  We are seeing the beginnings of the end of crop senor DSLRs imo.  It is the way of technology.  Once the prices comes down on new tech, old tech is phased out.

I think the D800 is the replacement for both the D700 and D300s.  I doubt there will be a replacement for the D7000, as the D600 will fill that slot.  Given enough time, the entry level cameras will incorporate full frame sensors as well.


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 7, 2012)

molested_cow said:


> Shutter speed is not as impressive as the D700, but I don't care because I don't really go up to 1/8000. I don't even have lens that can do that kind of shots!
> 
> Right now the only thing I want my D700 to have is HD video. I'd like to shoot some macro videos if possible. With a cropped mode, it will be great.
> Other than that, the light weight is a huge plus to my ever obese camera bag.
> ...



The Tokina 11-16 will fill the FX image circle at 16mm,  so go ahead and use your FX for landscape.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 7, 2012)

They're claiming 16-bit ADC?

Updated specifications for the Nikon D600 | Nikon Rumors

Appealing, but, I am skeptical.


----------



## lemonart (Sep 7, 2012)

What I'm about to ask is obviously complete speculation, but I think it's something some Nikon vets can give insight on.

Based on previous release patterns, how do you think this sensor will perform compared to other models.  Everything about the camera sounds fantastic but if it's a "budget" FX we're all wondering where corners were cut.  Will the sensor leapfrog the d700 and sit just under the d800?  Or will it be the same performance as the d7k just larger? 

Just curious as to thoughts and references based on past product announcements since I'm still relatively new to Nikonland .

Lem


----------



## lemonart (Sep 7, 2012)

Obviously I'm referring to quality not megapixels here .  If its 24 MP that's quantifiable as to where it stands on raw detail.


----------



## cosmonaut (Sep 7, 2012)

slow231 said:


> i figure all the d800 guys probably just went through this so i'll ask...  what's the typical wait time after something like this after it is announced?  we talking like a month or two, or 6mo-1year before this thing is in my hands?  assuming i ordering as soon as i possibly can.



 It depends on the demand. I waited a LONG time for the D800. At first I was going to get the D800E but changed my mind as it seemed I would have to wait several more weeks to get one.


----------



## slow231 (Sep 7, 2012)

cosmonaut said:


> slow231 said:
> 
> 
> > i figure all the d800 guys probably just went through this so i'll ask...  what's the typical wait time after something like this after it is announced?  we talking like a month or two, or 6mo-1year before this thing is in my hands?  assuming i ordering as soon as i possibly can.
> ...


yeah, i just looked around at the wait times for the d800.... if it's anywhere near the $1500, i'm expecting a long wait.  looks like it'll be a few months, so much for waiting for the 13th!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 7, 2012)

lemonart said:


> What I'm about to ask is obviously complete speculation, but I think it's something some Nikon vets can give insight on.
> 
> Based on previous release patterns, how do you think this sensor will perform compared to other models.  Everything about the camera sounds fantastic but if it's a "budget" FX we're all wondering where corners were cut.  Will the sensor leapfrog the d700 and sit just under the d800?  Or will it be the same performance as the d7k just larger?
> 
> ...


I expect that the sensor performance will be in a word, outstanding.


----------



## Markw (Sep 7, 2012)

Derrel said:


> lemonart said:
> 
> 
> > Based on previous release patterns, how do you think this sensor will perform compared to other models?
> ...



+1

Mark


----------



## brendagallant1 (Sep 8, 2012)

Markw said:
			
		

> +1
> 
> Mark



I cant wait !!!!!!!     I want it now already !   Hurry plzzzz


----------



## lemonart (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm already sold if it has at least the noise performance of the 700.  I'm hoping it is basically the d3x sensor with a few buffs.


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 8, 2012)

And the grip will only be $700!


----------



## nmoody (Sep 8, 2012)

I am also pretty excited for this body. If it is everything they say it is, It's exactly what I want.

Would be a nice upgrade from my D3100. I would have to get the kit as I am still using my DX 18-55 for that range. The camera should be able to use the DX but then I wouldn't be using the whole sensor.


----------



## Markw (Sep 8, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> And the grip will only be $700!



The outstandingly competitive Pixel/Meike competitors will still be sub-$110.  And worth every penny.  I have the Pixel for my D800 and wouldn't think twice about getting one for my D600 that I'll likely pick up too.  Had the Zeikos version for my D300s, and both Pixel and Meike are significantly better than the Zeikos version.  I understand that they have to hold up to different body build standards, but still.  Pixel and Meike are the way to go for Nikon grips.  Especially with non-pro based bodies.

Mark


----------



## Ballistics (Sep 8, 2012)

One thing I am curious about is the shutter speed. Why 1/4000 and not 1/8000? I mean, I never shoot anywhere near there, but would that hurt people who do?


----------



## unpopular (Sep 8, 2012)

The only issue I have with my Meike grip is the lack of weather sealing. Though i am sure that one could very easy just slip on an o-ring, at least for cameras with the "battery nub"


----------



## Redwing24 (Sep 8, 2012)

ill sell my d7000 if the d600 makes it debut!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 8, 2012)

Redwing24 said:


> ill sell my d7000 if the d600 makes it debut!



I'll wait until the truth comes out instead of relying on rumors.


----------

